# Giant Tropical Beetles / Larvae for sale - Elephant Beetles, Hercules, Goliathus etc.



## Dre

Hi there everyone, I have a few beetles and larvae available at the moment: 

*Cetonidae (Flower Beetles): *

*- Goliathus orientalis *
*







*
- (African Goliath Beetle - super Giant Flower Beetles (Goliathus are the world's largest flower beetles) with black and white patterned elytra): (Genetically unrelated larvae from 7 different females available): 
L2 larvae - £9.50 each – in stock 
L3 larvae sexed pair (1male & 1 female) - £22 – in stock 
L3 larvae sexed trio (1 male & 2 females) - £32 – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Mecynorrhina oberthuri decorata *
- (Similar to the below species but with red and black spotted elytra, from 3 different genetically unrelated pairs): 
L3 larvae - only males available (large - late L3) - £5 each – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Mecynorrhina torquata* 









- (Large colourful green flower beetles, 2nd only in size to the Goliath beetles. Larvae are from 2 very large genetically unrelated pairs, 1 male was around 85mm long and the other was around 80mm long!): 
L2 larvae sexed pair (1male & 1 female) - £14 – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Mecynorrhina ugandensis* 
- (Large colourful brown / green / white flower beetles, very similar to Mecynorrhina torquata and also 2nd only in size to the Goliath beetles, available in 2 colour forms: 

- Brown & white (Normal colour form): 
L2 larvae - only males available - £5 each – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

- Green & white (A more unusual colour form): 
L3 larvae sexed pair (1male & 1 female) - £20 – in stock 
L3 larvae - males - £9 each – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*Dynastidae (Rhinoceros Beetles): *

*- Chalcosoma caucasus* 
- (Atlas Beetle - large Asian Rhinoceros Beetle species): 
L3 larvae - large - only females available - £8 each – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Dynastes granti* 
- (Grant’s Rhinoceros Beetle - A smaller relative of the Hercules Beetle. From South America): 
L2 larvae - £6 each – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Dynastes hercules hercules* 









- (The Hercules Beetle - the world’s longest and strongest beetle! A huge Rhinoceros Beetle species from South America, adult males have a huge impressive horn structure and can grow to over 150mm / 6 inches long!!!!): 
L2 larvae - £8 each – in stock 
L3 larvae sexed pair (1male & 1 female) - £20 – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Dynastes hercules reidi* 
- (A rarer subspecies of the huge Hercules Beetle): 
L2 larvae - £8 each – in stock 
L3 larvae sexed pair (1male & 1 female) - £20 – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Dynastes hercules trinidadensis *
- (Another rarer subspecies of the huge Hercules Beetle): 
L2 larvae - £8.50 each – in stock 
L3 larvae sexed pair (1male & 1 female) - £22 – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Dynastes neptunus* 








- (An unusual species and a relative of the Hercules Beetle, from South America, adult males have huge horns and can also grow to over 150mm / 6 inches long!!!!): 
L2 larvae - £10 each – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Megasoma acteon* 








- (This species is the heaviest of all the Megasoma beetles and is also the heaviest beetle species in the world! A super giant species – mat black in colour, from South America): 
L2 larvae - £12 each – in stock 
L3 larvae sexed pair (male & female) -£ (Please check for availability)
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*- Megasoma elephas* 









- (The Elephant Beetle! A huge Rhinoceros Beetle species from South America, similar to Megasoma acteon but has light brown hair on its body. Megasoma are the heaviest beetles in the world!): 
L1 larvae - £8 each – in stock 
L2 larvae - £12 each – in stock 
L3 larvae sexed pair (male & female) -£ (Please check for availability)
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability)

*- Megasoma mars* 
- (This species is basically a shiny version of Megasoma acteon and is another super giant species from South America): 
L2 larvae - £ (Please check for availability) 
L3 larvae sexed pair (male & female) - £35 – in stock 
Adult pair - £ (Please check for availability) 

*Lucanidae (Stag Beetles) *

*- Homoderus gladiator *
- (A tropical stag beetle from Africa – attractive yellow colour with black border): 
Adult male - £6 – in stock (These are already a few months old, but they can live for over 6 months as imagos) 

*- Prosopocoilus savagei *
- (A tropical stag beetle from Africa – impressively large fierce looking jaws): 
Adult male - £8 – in stock 

*- Phalacrognathus muelleri *








- (Rainbow Stag Beetle - amazingly colourful beetle from Queensland): 
Adult male - £12 (Only 1 available, he is 2 and a half months old but this species can live for up to 1 year as imagos) 
Adult pair - £48 (Please check for availability) 

*- Prosopocoilus giraffa keisukei* 








- (The world’s largest Stag Beetle species! A huge tropical stag beetle from Asia – massively oversized fierce looking jaws): 
Adult pair - £58 - £68 (Please check for availability) 

Where it says '(Please check for availability)' - imagos / larvae may be available to order shortly. Please enquire if interested. 
Postage includes a heat pack and is £6.50 for Royal Mail Special Delivery. 
All the larvae / beetles listed are captive bred. 
Please email enquiries to [email protected] 

Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## sam432

can i just ask if u make ur living from selling these great beetles and other stuff or do u have another job?


----------



## Dre

sam432 said:


> can i just ask if u make ur living from selling these great beetles and other stuff or do u have another job?


Hello there, no I do not make a living selling these beetles, it is just an extra for me. Unfortunately the demand for beetles in the UK is low. I breed beetles for a hobby mostly and I am mainly interested in giant or unusual species, many of these species are expensive to obtain and grow slowly. Such beetles are unpopular and infrequently sold in the UK. 
The hobby is gaining popularity, although many people still seem to be 'afraid of the unknown' when it comes to rearing larger beetles because the hobby and techniques are not well understood by many UK invertebrate breeders (compared with the likes of Tarantulas etc. that are very popular). 
I hope this will change soon, many large beetle species are not difficult to rear and keeping the larvae and beetles costs virtually nothing! 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## garlicpickle

They are amazing Andre and I'm soooo tempted by that first one (the black and white one)

How much tank space would an adult pair require?


----------



## Dre

garlicpickle said:


> They are amazing Andre and I'm soooo tempted by that first one (the black and white one)
> 
> How much tank space would an adult pair require?


Hi there, an adult pair will be ok in as little as 30 litres, the female will still lay well. However a 60+ litre enclosure would be better for the beetles and would probably increase the egg yield. I use clear plastic storage boxes of around a 65 litre capacity to rear my Goliath beetles in, they are cheap and more practical than glass tanks of the same size. They obviously do not look as good as glass though, and if you wanted to use a heat mat it could be a problem with the plastic. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Ozgi

Woah! They are awesome!


----------



## Joshuashaw

Look interesting but man do they give me the creeps, especially being at that size. I do admire your determination to take on, breed animals that are difficult to obtain info and caresheets and so on. Those pics remind me of the movie Starship Troopers!


----------



## Dre

*Most Giant Beetle species are not so difficult to rear / breed*

Thanks, yes the only determination required really is the collecting and purchasing of the species in the first place. 
The rearing and breeding of most species is no more difficult than keeping giant millipedes or snails in my opinion. 
Many people seem a little afraid to take the plunge and try giant beetle rearing because they are unsure of what to do, I think they would be suprised how cheap and simple it is to rear Elephant (Megasoma) and Hercules beetles if they knew! 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Dre

*Kettering Show*

Hi Everyone, collection at the Kettering Show is possible for any beetles / larvae purchased. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Dre

*Giant Stag Beetles*

Hi everyone. 
On Friday I will have large pairs of Prosopocoilus giraffa (the world's largest Stag Beetle) and large pairs of Phalacrognathus muelleri available. 
If anyone is interested please email me: 
[email protected] 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Dre

*New Stock*

Hello there, 
I now have huge 100mm adult pairs of Prosopocoilus giraffa available and in stock, £65 a pair. 
I also have huge adult pairs of Phalacrognathus muelleri, males are major at 60mm+ (larger than most offered for sale), these are now in stock and £48 a pair. See the start of this thread for pictures. 
Please email me at [email protected] if interested. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## garlicpickle

my husband said I'm not to bring any giant beetles home from Kettering  

I don't usually listen to him though : victory:


----------



## Dre

garlicpickle said:


> my husband said I'm not to bring any giant beetles home from Kettering
> 
> I don't usually listen to him though : victory:


He he, oh dear! I hope it doesn't cause an argument! Last year I was selling beetles at the AES show in October and 2 people had a huge argument over whether or not they would buy a pair of Hercules beetles from me......it was very tense he he. 
André - pet_insects


----------



## garlicpickle

Dre said:


> He he, oh dear! I hope it doesn't cause an argument! Last year I was selling beetles at the AES show in October and 2 people had a huge argument over whether or not they would buy a pair of Hercules beetles from me......it was very tense he he.
> André - pet_insects


He's not coming with me Andre lol, I think he's worried what I might bring home with me!


----------



## Slinkies mum

Wow just look at those. I feel very wimpy now cos even my pachnoda make me uneasy. Do these big guys fly????? If they do the noise must be horrific.


----------



## garlicpickle

Apparently they can and do fly, and it sounds like a helicopter  It would be awesome to see one flying although I'd probably crap myself :gasp: I guess if you let them out you need to make sure you shut your windows first!


----------



## Slinkies mum

Or just sit listening to the screams at your neighbours barbeque :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle

Slinkies mum said:


> Or just sit listening to the screams at your neighbours barbeque :lol2:


actually it would be worth getting some just for that, as they are miserable gits :lol2: not fair on the beetles though!


----------



## Dre

Ha ha, yes I once described the beetles as being like little model helicopters when they fly, I suppose you could also describe it as a giant turbo charged bumblebee. If you scaled a bumblebee up to the size of a sparrow then I guess that would be about the right sound! I will have to record the sound soon. It looks amazing when a Goliath Beetle takes flight, they create quite a draft! 
André - pet_insects


----------



## bothrops

I have to say I would LOVE a few of these stunners!

I have had great success rearing and maintaining a small group of _P. e. franceoisi _(oh get me! LOL) but have had limited success with other species. I have failed to raise the grubs to adulthood. I had a pair of 'Atlas beetles' (_Chalscosoma atlas ?_) from the BTS show in '07 and they lived for around 4-5 months. After they died I kept the soil and after a few weeks, checked the soil and found a single grub! I raised it for more than 12 months and it grew to around 8cm. Unfortunatley it died around a couple of months for no apparent reason (obviously something I did or didn't do!).

I have also failed to raise a few other grubs.

The thing that puts me off is the fact that the grubs are the major part of the life cycle and the stunning adults live relatively short lives. I want the adults, but can't afford to spend that on such a short lived pet, yet I can't seem to succesfully raise the grubs.

I may be tempted to try again with some of these guys. Any advice for raising grubs successfully?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Dre

Hi Andy, don't be put off by failing with Chalcosoma atlas / Chalcosoma caucasus (it was probably one of these 2 species). Chalcosoma require a good quality substrate and supplementation in their diet if they are to do well. They are quite sensitive to stress and disturbances too. Also a lot of Chalcosoma sold in the UK are from multiple captive bred generations (from farms in Asia). After a few generations of inbreeding Chalcosoma tends to become quite weak. 
You probably only found a single larvae because it is a very aggressive species and the larvae frequently cannibalise, particularly when the substrate is not right for them and they are not given any supplementation. 
If you want to try a large species, but also quite and easy one that does not take too long to grow (some giants take a few years to grow!), then I recommend the Mecynorrhina. These are basically like giant Pachnodas and much hardier and not as fussy as most Dynastids (Rhinoceros Beetle species). The substrate is obviously the most important part of rearing the larvae, they need a mixture of decayed leaves and wood, which can be easily collected from a deciduous forest that has Oak or Beech growing. Mecynorrhina should also be given a bit of dog kibble as a protein supplement to help them develop bigger and faster, they also eat slices of apple buried in the substrate. 
Anyway I hope you aren't afraid to give beetles a try again! With the right information available to you this time (me!) then you should have success if you want to try beetles again. 
Email me at [email protected] if you want more help or you want to get some larvae. 
Many thanks, 
André - pet_insects


----------



## Ssthisto

I'm quite impressed by the _M. torquata_ - how long do they typically live once they become imagos?

We'd like to have a display with nice beetles in it, but if they're going to spend 90% of their lives as larvae buried in the substrate we might be more inclined to go with smaller fruit beetles that we can have quite a few of instead of a pair of large beetles that will die off and leave grubs in an empty-looking display for ages... 

That said, "Beetle" (our _Pachnoda marginata_, the only survivor of a tub of livefood beetle grubs that we tried to rear) has been around for seven or eight months now - he/she doesn't do much, but watching him perambulate around his tub is fun.


----------



## Darren25

Hi,

Wouldn't mind trying to rear/breed some of these myself. Any chance you could link to some caresheets etc?

I'm gonna do a little googling now, but 1st hand exp is always best 

Interested in:

*Mecynorrhina torquata* 
*Megasoma acteon* 
*Phalacrognathus muelleri *

Cheers
Darren


----------



## bothrops

Dre said:


> Hi Andy, don't be put off by failing with Chalcosoma atlas / Chalcosoma caucasus (it was probably one of these 2 species). Chalcosoma require a good quality substrate and supplementation in their diet if they are to do well. They are quite sensitive to stress and disturbances too. Also a lot of Chalcosoma sold in the UK are from multiple captive bred generations (from farms in Asia). After a few generations of inbreeding Chalcosoma tends to become quite weak.
> You probably only found a single larvae because it is a very aggressive species and the larvae frequently cannibalise, particularly when the substrate is not right for them and they are not given any supplementation.
> If you want to try a large species, but also quite and easy one that does not take too long to grow (some giants take a few years to grow!), then I recommend the Mecynorrhina. These are basically like giant Pachnodas and much hardier and not as fussy as most Dynastids (Rhinoceros Beetle species). The substrate is obviously the most important part of rearing the larvae, they need a mixture of decayed leaves and wood, which can be easily collected from a deciduous forest that has Oak or Beech growing. Mecynorrhina should also be given a bit of dog kibble as a protein supplement to help them develop bigger and faster, they also eat slices of apple buried in the substrate.
> Anyway I hope you aren't afraid to give beetles a try again! With the right information available to you this time (me!) then you should have success if you want to try beetles again.
> Email me at [email protected] if you want more help or you want to get some larvae.
> Many thanks,
> André - pet_insects


Thank you sooo much for this info, I will *definitely* be doing business with you very soon (it'll have to be the end of the month though!:blush. I hope you will still have some left by then.

What temps do you keep these at (room temp, stated heat mats etc) or does that depend on each species? Light spraying daily or thorough dousing daily? 'furniture' on top of substrate (logs, cork bark, plants etc) or just 'pet soil'? (I have a cobalt blue T in my collection so I know all about that!:lol2.

Also will you be at the Coseley BTS on the 17th May? If so do you take 'pre-orders'?

Thanks again for all your help (all excited now!)

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Gazevo

Are any of these animals still available?

I've just started keeping Flower Beetles, but I don't have any of the larger species- ifanyone knows of any available I'd appreciate a lead.

Cheers, Gaz


----------



## Corvidae

I think beetles are next on my to get list, they look awesome. But I imagine the big ones sound like a light aircraft when they fly :lol2:


----------



## Noizone

Hi André,

I'm very interested in buying a Goliathus orientalis or a Mecynorrhina torquata.
It's like a childhood dream for me to keep a giant beetle like Goliathus.
Please let me know if you have any specimen for sell either of them, and if you
don't what are the expectations you'll have some in the near future?

Please drop me a line about it.

Many thanks in advance,
Lukács


----------



## Gomjaba

What do they eat actually ? Specifically the Goliathus orientalis ?


----------



## garlicpickle

I believe Dre is no longer trading. Julian from mybigbug.com posted not long ago that he now had all Andre's stock.


----------



## snowgoose

garlicpickle said:


> I believe Dre is no longer trading. Julian from mybigbug.com posted not long ago that he now had all Andre's stock.


lol, I was just going to say the same


----------



## Sarracenia

Just thought I'd make a quick point: Goliathus are frequently said to be hideous to look after, their pupation requirements are pretty nasty, they have weird eating habits as larvae (they need huge amounts of protein, and need fish food, dog food, and many also feed live food to fatten them up). It takes great effort to get them up to a respectable and survivable size (40g-ish up). 

Another thing is the fact that not many succeed with them, combined with how rare they are, makes them a species that needs reading up on beforehand. I spent months preparing myself for my 3, and even though I'm supplying all the stuff they need, I'm still not up to the worst part: Pupation. The sheer duration of this puts many off, and if my 3 are lucky enough, they'll be active adults in... about April next year? They still have a good time to grow though, they're only 30-38g at the moment. They're early L3 too, so I'm not doing too bad.

So, think and research this dodgy species before getting them. They're very awkward to even keep alive, so consider other species if you're not up for irritating losses later. If we look at the Mecyno/Chello/Megallo - rrhina Genus, then you'll see a huge difference. These are better coloured (not as good pattern though), are cheaper, more common, can get just as big, and care-wise, compared to Goliathus are simply a piece of cake. : victory:

If anyone still feels up for it, here is probably the best guide to Goliathus on the internet.
Goliathus - The African Goliath Beetles
The breeding manual has a great amount of information to go through, but really is useful if you want to have success with them.

Wow, so much for "a quick point". :gasp:


----------



## Dracyia

Hi do you have any dynastes hercules hercules still for sale? please pm me if you do. =)


----------



## Sarracenia

Unfortunately, Dre no longer sells beetles. He is focusing on other things, and sold everything to "Mybigbug.com". :2thumb:

I strongly advise that anyone interested in these beetles should read this guide before considering to buy any larvae:
Family Scarabaeidae - Scarab beetle breeding manual

And for Goliathus:
Goliathus - Goliathus breeding manual (page 1)


----------



## Ozgi

My girlfriend bought some flower beetle larvae about 3 months ago and they haven't hatched into beetles yet! They are still alive in there as we dug them out a few days ago.

What's taking them sooooooo long? lol.


----------



## Sarracenia

They usually take a long time. If they're about 2.5-4cm-ish, then they are L3, and this stage lasts about 2-3 months. What species are they?


----------



## Ozgi

Sarracenia said:


> They usually take a long time. If they're about 2.5-4cm-ish, then they are L3, and this stage lasts about 2-3 months. What species are they?


Not too sure, I haven't really paid them much attention to be honest. 

Smaragdethena oertzi africanii or something like that. lol.

Yeh they are about that size now. Looks like she'll be waiting a lot longer then, lol.


----------



## Sarracenia

If they were that big when you bought them, then they should be ready to pupate. Maybe pop in a couple of cat/dog biscuits, or fish food high in protein. It should speed them up a little. :2thumb:


----------



## Dracyia

Sarracenia said:


> Unfortunately, Dre no longer sells beetles. He is focusing on other things, and sold everything to "Mybigbug.com". :2thumb:


Thanks, I checked there first but it says its "currently updating"
Grrr im too impatient for that! :whip:


----------



## patagonia

:2thumb:hi seriously funky beetles, especially liked the goliath, i have kept rhinoserous beetles + larva in the past but are the goliaths harder?
and do you have any adults in stock. thanks!


----------



## gabrieljr.

*buy some beetles*

can you ship to california, usa. please let me know.thanks


----------



## Sarracenia

gabrieljr. said:


> can you ship to california, usa. please let me know.thanks


I assume you're not aware, but it's illegal in the USA to keep non-native insects (or beetles at least). You might be able to keep _Dynastes granti_ and _tityus_, and _Strategus_ species, but to be honest I wouldn't trust sending larvae by intercontinental post in Winter. I'm sure they're for sale in the USA though.

By the way, it has been said numerous times that Andre no longer sells beetles. Not since May... :whistling2:


----------



## Sarracenia

And it seems he's back in business... just got an email from him this morning with a new stocklist! Weird, he's been away for so long and as soon as I say to someone that he's stopped selling, he starts back up. :lol:


----------



## soleromyke32

*Hello*

Hi there, I'm looking to get a sexed pair of Africa goliath beetles as pets. Do you have any? Also can you send me or tell me the best ways of keeping them? I Know very little about keeping them to be honest.
Thanks


----------



## Sarracenia

soleromyke32 said:


> Hi there, I'm looking to get a sexed pair of Africa goliath beetles as pets. Do you have any? Also can you send me or tell me the best ways of keeping them? I Know very little about keeping them to be honest.
> Thanks


Dre hasn't been online since December, and hasn't posted since May, so I doubt he'll notice any of these posts. :2thumb:

As stated a few times in this topic, Goliathus are pretty hard to rear to adults, which is why the adults cost £90+ for a pair. They're not a beginner species at all to be honest.. Look at the Goliathus guide a page back for care information if you're wanting some, but I really don't think he'll have any for sale...


----------



## enlightenment

Sent PM


----------



## enlightenment

*nudge*


----------



## venom 12

*hi*

do you sell in the usa


----------



## Sarracenia

venom 12 said:


> do you sell in the usa


I'm pretty sure you'll need a load of licenses and a zoo license to get any into the USA, unfortunately. :2thumb:


----------



## marf17

*beetle larvas*

hello I'm to Italy, I'm interested to larvas of Goliathus orientalis, Megasoma elephas elephas, Dynastes hercules hercules
what's your available? how much is larvas + shipping?
thank you
marco


----------



## Ninjaaa23

seriously are you taking the piss


----------



## Dayle

very impressive collection mate, also very tempted think it will take the missus a bit of persuading before i can get my hands on one of these


----------



## Bailey'sHerps

*Availability*

Hello. Have you any available? Goliath, Elephant, Hercules?


----------



## Lethalhayd

Looking for beetle grubs such as hercules or rhinosaurus i don't mind which species.

Thanks


----------



## GoryMaw

I've sent a PM, but this thread is full of posts that's making me doubt whether he is still in the Beetle Breeding Business or not. If not, does anybody else know any Beetle Breeders within the UK? I'm talking big, badass Beetles and not cute little Fruit Beetles though, so don't send me a million posts on teeny weeny Fruit Beetles >:O


----------



## NigelE

*Fantastic!*

Have sent you a PM


Thanks

Nigel :2thumb:


----------



## NigelE

*No reply to PM*

Shame!  :devil:


----------



## Arturo_Garcia

I´m interested in some beetles... could you send them to Mexico City?

saludos


----------



## OrigamiB

I've sent this guy an email, he really does have some impressive looking species in that list!

I just hope hes still in the trade


----------



## longbow.rlc

*Beetles*

Hello Andre, Can you send any of the beetles that you raise to Indiana in the U.S.A.? I hope you can because I think they look great and was thinking of having one as a pet. Thanks for any info. Randal Camp


----------



## longbow.rlc

*beetles*

Hello, I am interested if anyone sells the large beetles and if they can be shipped to the State of Indiana in the U.S.A.? I have never owned one and thought they would be and interesting pet to have. I was wondering how long they live and how much it would cost me to have one sent to me. I was also concerned on how much care they need because I would want to get the right environment for them so they can be healthy. Thanks for any info for a hopeful new owner. Randal Camp


----------



## Boligos

*beetles for sale*

Do you still breed these animals and can you ship to US?


----------



## Sarracenia

I'm actually just sat in the middle of Hollywood right now, but I think I just need to reiterate a point I made in this topic ages ago. Like I said, I'm pretty sure it's illegal to import live beetles to the USA, due to the dodgy agricultural protection and laws. I have heard of beetle shipments being purposefully killed when entering the US, as non-native species of basically anything are seen as invasive threats. I'm sure there are breeders of native US Dynastes species over there/here/US, or Strategus/Cotinis/Lucanus.

Also, another point: André seems to have become elusive once again, and has presumably stopped selling beetles again... I have no idea. But personally, I would try searching for his email, or try other breeders and suppliers.


----------



## OrigamiB

He's not that elusive, I recently received an email from him!



> Hello everyone, sorry that I have not sold many beetles or larvae for a while now, and i'm sorry I did
> not have time to individually reply to all of your messages. I currently have a few spares available,
> I have attached photos of the species currently available.
> 
> I have larvae of:
> - Eudicella trilineata (an unusual variety of Eudicella, not sold often, 5 larvae for £15),
> - Smaragdesthes africana oertzeni (very beautiful colours, 5 larvae for £10),
> - Mecynorrhina oberthuri (A giant flower beetle species, only 3 left! 3 larvae for £18),
> - Aphelorrhina bella (I believe I am the only seller of this species anywhere in the world at the moment,
> very beautiful, 5 larvae for £15).
> 
> I also have imagos (adult beetles) of:
> - Aphelorrhina bella (£10 a pair, these are still in the pupae, so are very fresh and ideal for
> international shipping)
> 
> - I also have some very large adult Giant African Millipedes (Archispirostreptus gigas), these are the
> largest species in the world, £12 each.
> 
> - I also have some Tanzanian Pillbugs available, 4 for £25, these are a rarity and not often available
> anywhere.
> 
> Many thanks and I look forward to hearing from you,
> André - pet_insects


This was sent to me on the 5th, I acquired his email address from this thread


----------



## jacobr

Dre said:


> Hi everyone.
> On Friday I will have large pairs of Prosopocoilus giraffa (the world's largest Stag Beetle) and large pairs of Phalacrognathus muelleri available.
> If anyone is interested please email me:
> [email protected]
> Many thanks,
> André - pet_insects


 :lol2:hay would you have any hurcules bettels


----------



## jacobr

jacobr said:


> :lol2:hay would you have any hurcules bettels


 :2thumb: and if any one has any plese replay


----------



## jacobr

Dre said:


> Hi there, an adult pair will be ok in as little as 30 litres, the female will still lay well. However a 60+ litre enclosure would be better for the beetles and would probably increase the egg yield. I use clear plastic storage boxes of around a 65 litre capacity to rear my Goliath beetles in, they are cheap and more practical than glass tanks of the same size. They obviously do not look as good as glass though, and if you wanted to use a heat mat it could be a problem with the plastic.
> Many thanks,
> André - pet_insects


 :lol2:hay if you have any more hurcules bettles plese replay


----------



## brownj6709

dThey took his djooobbb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2w5Jaimruw


----------



## celicachi

they look so awesome : victory:


----------



## Adam98150

Joshuashaw said:


> Look interesting but man do they give me the creeps, especially being at that size. I do admire your determination to take on, breed animals that are difficult to obtain info and caresheets and so on. Those pics remind me of the movie *Starship Troopers!*


Would be awesome to keep one of them creatures from starship troopers!


----------



## jacobr

:gasp: hay and do you have any hurcules bettles left and can you ship to tuson az usa


----------



## jacobr

jacobr said:


> :lol2:hay if you have any more hurcules bettles plese replay


 :whistling2: sorry it took so long to riply i was out of the house how much wold the bettels cost each and do you ship them ot to tuson az


----------



## jacobr

jacobr said:


> :lol2:hay if you have any more hurcules bettles plese replay


 sorry i was out how much is each one each:lol2:


----------



## Tavor21

They do look nice are they the biggest they get to?


----------



## jaykickboxer

Hese thread seriosly stil getting bumped up check the date it was started


----------

